# New Blog Post- On Stones and Cutting Speed



## JBroida (Oct 28, 2016)

I thought you guys might be interested in this... it begun as a response to a question in an e-mail, but turned into something that i thought more people might benefit from reading...

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/blogs/news/some-thoughts-on-sharpening-stones-and-cutting-speed

Hope you enjoy it. Let me know if you have any questions about anything in there.

-Jon


----------



## panda (Oct 28, 2016)

alumina zirconia? is that some sort of synthetic diamond aluminum hybrid?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 28, 2016)

panda said:


> alumina zirconia? is that some sort of synthetic diamond aluminum hybrid?



its a type of modified alumina that we sometimes use in stones... its harder than alumina, but also more expensive.

This will either help or make your brain hurt:
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0955221902000432


----------



## panda (Oct 29, 2016)

thanks for this write up. would you happen to be working one about what affects stone feedback?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2016)

panda said:


> thanks for this write up. would you happen to be working one about what affects stone feedback?



i am not, but i'm happy to try something like that. Its not something i can say i've thought a lot about... usually the extent of my thought process involves which binding agents to use and what hardness level works best (when considering tactile feedback), but i havent thought about what the actual cause is behind it. I would have to take some time and look into it. It would also likely be best if i can ask about it when i meet with our stone companies next year (as in person talks often are much better than e-mail/phone conversations)


----------



## mark76 (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks interesting read!


----------



## Ruso (Oct 29, 2016)

Great write-up. Thanks Jon.
Did I read it correctly that you are releasing a new line of stones?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2016)

Ruso said:


> Great write-up. Thanks Jon.
> Did I read it correctly that you are releasing a new line of stones?



no... just talking about previous experience in developing various gesshin stones. I generally have at least one or two new things in the works, but i often only bring things into production if they really add to our lineup.


----------



## Ruso (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh I see. I must of read " *our own* series" as *our new* in _ "...making of custom stones for our own series.."_


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Jon lot of dimensions to factor into the finished result.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 8, 2016)

Fascinating write-up Jon, thanks!

... your diamond stones still kick sand on the faces of all the other synthetics (that I've tried) at the beach, though. Enough that, much as I'd like to try the well-regarded ones like your 2k and Maxim's synth Aoto, I just can't justify that compared to a natural or two. Your diamond ones are just incredibly fast and get the most insane edge in like three minutes.


----------

